# Starcraft Fishmaster 196



## Playbuoy

My buddy and I are planning to order a Fishmaster 196 from Vic's with a Yamaha 4 stroke 150 and a T-8 kicker. We have looked (drooled) over this boat for the past year. Does anyone have any suggestions as far as necessary options? 

We are having planning on having a Lowrance HDS-7 and a VHF radio installed. We are trading in both of our boats on this one and want to make sure we are setting her up right. We plan on this boat lasting for the next 10 -15 years and are trying to do things the right way.

Yes, before anyone asks we are going through Vic's! It is nice to deal with someone who actually knows what they are selling. We have heard nothing but good things about Starcrafts and are ready to hit the ground running. Of course, with our luck the boat will be here in March and the lake will have ice until June.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## OhYeah

For the T-8: I added a Trollmaster, which gives me much better speed control. Especially if you plan to slow troll. Easily installed yourself. 
Steering: I added a Panther T-4 steering with remote to my T-8. I like it, *but if **I were to do it over *- I would delete the Panther T-4 steering and add an electric bowmount w/ autopilot using the T-8 for power and bowmount for steering. 
Gary <aka BlueDolphin> and Scott <aka Pappascott> both represent Vics and can give you excellent, experienced advice.
Congrats on your new ride !!!!!
GR
'Eyes On' Charters


----------



## triton175

Congrats to you and your buddy. I've been drooling over that same boat for quite a while, but just can't do it yet.
One thing I would get for sure is a Minn-Kota Terova on the bow. A 70lb would probably be OK, but a 101lb would be great. This would be used for steering while trolling. It would usually be enough for propulsion while trolling too, if not, use the T-8.
Another thing I would ask about is getting a tandem axle trailer. The 196 I looked at had a single axle trailer and it just did not seem substantial enough to me, though I'm not an expert.
That's a great boat, I'm sure you guys will love it.


----------



## Coot

triton175 said:


> Congrats to you and your buddy. I've been drooling over that same boat for quite a while, but just can't do it yet.
> One thing I would get for sure is a Minn-Kota Terova on the bow. A 70lb would probably be OK, but a 101lb would be great. This would be used for steering while trolling. It would usually be enough for propulsion while trolling too, if not, use the T-8.
> Another thing I would ask about is getting a tandem axle trailer. The 196 I looked at had a single axle trailer and it just did not seem substantial enough to me, though I'm not an expert.
> That's a great boat, I'm sure you guys will love it.


+1

I've looked at a lot of boats and the Starcraft Fishmaster is in my top 3

Enjoy !


----------



## oarfish

Starcraft sounds good but not for me on the big pond. Next time I put out big money for a Lake Erie boat, it will have to have a heated cabin.
Maybe a hardtop or a pilothouse type boat. I am absolutely sick of paying all that money and not being able to stay warm and dry out there.


----------



## Playbuoy

Thanks for the input. I thought about the trollmaster and Tom really spoke highly about the Terrova on the bow - we haven't tried that yet but he really thinks it is the way to go. Thanks again.


----------



## oarfish

Playbuoy, That is a great boat, wishing you well.
Buy the longest shaft.
Years ago I bought the 107# trust 36V bow mounted motor with the longest available shaft. 
Out on Lake Erie it was useless when the waves picked up.
The prop kept pulling out of the water as the Mako 17 CC was bouncing along.


----------



## Shortdrift

Don't settle for a two bunk trailer if you are planning to tow that boat a lot.
Pay the extra and get a four bunk.


----------



## Rednek

I pulled the trigger on a FishMaster 2100 as well. Here's how mine is rigged.

200HP ETec w/stainless prop, Yamaha T-8 w/Trollmaster, EZ-Loader Custom Painted Tandem 4 bunk trailer w/oil bath hubs, disc brakes and a ladder, 2 captain chairs, full canvas, Terrova 101 US/iPilot 60" w/removable mount and RAM support arm, Lowrance HDS-10 and HDS-5, 2nd boat battery w/Perco switch, Lowrance LVR-880 VHF radio, 8 foot antenna w/stainless mount, 8 Cisco rod holders, Minnkota MK330 charger, 3 trolling motor batteries in a custom battery box that will fasten to the bulkhead and also serve as a step to the bow.


----------



## Shortdrift

Nice Rig Rednek. You will enjoy all the extras you have.


----------



## eyewannago

The only advise I have been given was put max horsepower on for working big water you can have too little and cant make it up but too much is ok, my 2 cents. Joe


----------



## Papascott

That will be a great boat! What color are you going to get? I am unsure what color I want for mine.


----------



## Double A

How many colors is it offered in? I've only seen the 2 . RED or BLUE

Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## Papascott

And black. .....


----------



## nicklesman

my buddy has that boat in blue and it is awesome the autopilot on the fron is great he has it rigged just how you want your it is a fishing machine and the 150 yamaha is sweet the boat is fast. Plus with the four stroke no fumes and it is so quite you can barely hear it great boat i would buy one if i had the $


----------



## 1roofmusky

eyewannago said:


> The only advise I have been given was put max horsepower on for working big water you can have too little and cant make it up but too much is ok, my 2 cents. Joe


You will also burn a lot less gas running the max motor on a lower throttle position than a lesser motor wide open.


----------



## blue dolphin

Playbouy thanks for buying the boat from vics. The terrova auto pilot up front is a must you will love it. Go with at least a 80lb 60 inch shaft if you can swing the extra bucks go with the 101. I will make a suggestion on batteries. Ive used alot of them including optimas but i can honestly say the Sears Plantinums are worth there weight and gold. You can not wear them out and are worth the extra money. As far as eletronics go. I would use a hds8 at the helm. Rodholder Im bias but ciscos are the best holder on the planet and are a local company and come with a lifetime warranty. If you have any questions or concerns feel free to call me anytime. 216-849-4954. Thanks again Gary Zart Blue Dolphin


----------



## silver shad

Gary do you know what model # of the batteries ?


----------



## blue dolphin

I know they are 31s i can find out if there are any other numbers that go with it. I know they are called plantinums let me know if you need anymore info. Dolphin


----------



## Rednek

http://www.diehard.com/products/marine-and-rv

Get your BIG check book out. LOL


----------



## K gonefishin

As my Optima's have been crapping out on my I have been buying these Platnium ones, so far so good time will tell....Gary of course they are the bomb for you...you only use them less than a year!!! The rest of us will put them to the test to see how long they will last. 2 of my optima's I didn't even get 20 months out of them and they fell out of warranty...JUNK...I like the 3 year on the Platniums though. Pricey is right!!!


----------



## blue dolphin

Ya your right on the longivty thing but I can tell you that they do last alot longer than anything i ever used on a single charge you will have to be the guinea pig on the lasting part lol. Dolphin


----------



## roger23

I have installed new equipment in several battery plants,,,each plant make several brands.they just slap different stickers or cases,,after talking to many of the employees, it seems just like anything else,,depends on there mood,,and how well they check quality,,,I would not work in one that was operational,,the smell of battery acid is terrible,,and lead dust everywhere in the plate making side,,,I can see why some batteries age good and some bad of the same brand,,,take a tour of one of these plants and you will agree,,,


----------



## Bowhuntnsteve

my dream boat.. or a 2100


----------



## MikeC

I'd have to suggest you go with a convertible top with side curtains to keep the wind, rain and spray off you, also a place to run under in the heat. My boat came with one and it's been a blessing out on the big water.


----------



## Rednek

Well, after having my Fishmaster 2100 on Erie for the first time this past weekend during the LEWT tournament, here are some of my observations.

1. I keep thanking my wonderful wife for buying it for me. I was glad I had that size of boat in Saturday's seas.

2. Buy the biggest motor you can afford. We are still playing with props but so far top speed from an ETEC 200 is 39.7MPH. (2 men, full tank of gas and all fishing gear)

3. High profile aluminum boat and strong winds make for some difficult boat maneuvering in tight places.

4. 60" Minnkota shaft is not long enough. I'm investingating a company that Minnkota forwarded me onto that can make up to a 90" shaft for the Terrova. It does void the warranty though but in waves over 2 foot the prop is always out of the water and renders the AutoPilot almost useless. Looking at making the shaft at least 72".

5. The stock livewell standup pipe is too thin-walled and broke. Will be making a new one out of SCH40 pipe.

6. The back floor storage compartment gets completely wet due to the fact that they drill drain holes in the hatch and allow the water to go into the compartment. Tonight, I plugged one hole and drilled out the other drain dole and threaded for an 1/8" NPT fitting and attached a hose that I ran to the bilge.

7. I'm glad a have the ladder on the front of the trailer. It's very tough getting into the boat when it's on the trailer.

I had to also purchase a Panther 435 Fixed Mount and had to machine a 2.5"x5"x10" piece of aluminum to add to the Panther mount in order to get my T8 mounted high enough to keep the cables from binding into the transom.

Here's some pictures of the battery box that I made out of AZEK PVC trimboard that houses three 31 series batteries and frees up the front storage compartment and serves as a step to get up to the bow.


----------



## Bowhuntnsteve

I made the joint to Vic's today. Very impressive & super friendly. Looked at the 196 and figured some numbers and going to see what can be done on my end.
Now I was told the 60" Terrova was suffice, no?


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Rednek said:


> 2. Buy the biggest motor you can afford. We are still playing with props but so far top speed from an ETEC 200 is 39.7MPH. (2 men, full tank of gas and all fishing gear)



Should've went with a Mercury (#1 on the water, by the way). GotOne gets 52+ mph on his 200 Opti on the regular basis. ShortDrift's Etec has spent more time in the shop than on the water.


----------



## Bowhuntnsteve

so for the 196, getting the Merc 115 wouldn't be suffice? It was recommended when quoting out at Vic's over the 150.
Now I am a weekend fisher, not a tourney fisherman.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

115 horses on a 19'6" boat? No way. You might as well not get an engine and just get a set of oars.


----------



## Bowhuntnsteve

Hetfieldinn said:


> 115 horses on a 19'6" boat? No way. You might as well not get an engine and just get a set of oars.


good to know. maybe could be different like those salt water boats with the 3 engines off the back, except put 3 of the 9.9 kickers off that back instead!


----------



## K gonefishin

The only thing a 115 will do is make the back of your boat look rediculous and keep the cost down, buy the most motor you can afford go with at least a 150 on that hull.


----------



## Shortdrift

You *WILL* be extreemly underpowered with a 115 irrespective of the manufacturer.


----------



## Bowhuntnsteve

Shortdrift said:


> You *WILL* be extreemly underpowered with a 115 irrespective of the manufacturer.


it was actually Victor who suggested that be the better way to go than the 150.

I am going to take a look at another fishmaster. a guy just emailed me that he is selling his 2003, which he bought new in 2004. The pix of it are super clean and he's askin $14K than buying a new 1 for $30K+. I almost cant fathom droppin that coin and the value be down to that in 4-5yrs.


----------



## Flashball

getting the most power you can is correct, but that applies to those who maximize their USAGE, meaning you have the time to fish plenty and its about all you really do.

opting for the used rig is satisfactory to many others, such as myself. It also feels good owning it outright, no debt!


----------



## rod bender bob

Hetfieldinn said:


> Should've went with a Mercury (#1 on the water, by the way). GotOne gets 52+ mph on his 200 Opti on the regular basis. ShortDrift's Etec has spent more time in the shop than on the water.


How can performance from 2 200 hp motors be so different?


----------



## Hetfieldinn

rod bender bob said:


> How can performance from 2 200 hp motors be so different?



Performance can vary greatly depending on what pitch prop is used. GotOne's boat was topping out in the high thirties, and not getting near his recommended RPMs at wide open throttle when he first got his rig. He tried various props till he got near the recommended RPMs, and his speed shot up into the fifties. You should always be near the recommended RPMs at WOT, or you're not doing your motor any favors.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Flashball said:


> getting the most power you can is correct, but that applies to those who maximize their USAGE, meaning you have the time to fish plenty and its about all you really do.


Under powering a boat may save you a few bucks right out of the gate, but in the long run, you'll eat up that cash in gas and wear. A smaller engine will burn more gas, and have a lot more wear and tear at cruising speed than a properly powered rig.


----------



## Flashball

HET, I do not disagree at all.

My underpowered 4stroke Merc is getting no wear and tear since I haven't used it yet...lol

Would I prefer a 150 on my rig? Yes. Can I justify the investment? NO

I have adequate power to hit the islands or the sandbar a few times and enough to pull the family water skiers.

My Star is only 1200 pounds plus 400 for the engine.


----------

